# Testing Waters: New York City Area Event



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Have recently talked to a shop that holds annual spl comps if they would be interested in also hosting a sanctioned sq event along with it, be it iasca or meca. They seem interested as long as there is enough interest. I know there are a good amount of members on here who are in the NY tri-state area. Would any of you be interested in something like this? The shop in question is right in long island and a stones throw away from the boroughs.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Meca seems to be interested

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

yes, I'm interested.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

If it's summerish count me in!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> If it's summerish count me in!


its just for future reference. i can try to organize it whenever


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

